# 2018 Collision alert system



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine false alerts sometimes, but if the car in front of you suddenly slows with red brake lights and your foot is NOT on the brake, the car will flip out and beep at you. I usually have mine set to the 1st or 2nd distance indicator, because the 3rd one beeps too much in stop-and-go traffic.

Also if you aggressively speed up and approach the car close to you before switching lanes, it isn't happy with you. Neither are passengers usually.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I have a 2018 Sedan RS with the forward collision thing, my car has 3000 miles, it’s gone off a handful of times, I am not an aggressive driver most of the time, I don’t mind the system, it has a couple times gone off for reasons I am not for sure why. If I had to give it a grade it would be a B.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Mine false alerts sometimes, but if the car in front of you suddenly slows with red brake lights and your foot is NOT on the brake, the car will flip out and beep at you. I usually have mine set to the 1st or 2nd distance indicator, because the 3rd one beeps too much in stop-and-go traffic.
> 
> Also if you aggressively speed up and approach the car close to you before switching lanes, it isn't happy with you. Neither are passengers usually.


I think mine is not calibrated right. I ahve mine set at 3 and I have sped up and last minute changed lanes on the highway to see if go off and nothing. Never gets passed yellow. Your behavior is what I would expect.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

I've never seen my following distance indicator turn red actually. The collision alert has once saved me on the highway from a collision actually when the vehicles in front of me were riding their brakes, then suddenly slammed on them. That split second where the car realized the speed difference quicker than I did saved my rear end. Literally. The car behind me wasn't so fortunate and swerved off the highway and into the ditch because they couldn't stop fast enough.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Premier17 said:


> I've never seen my following distance indicator turn red actually. The collision alert has once saved me on the highway from a collision actually when the vehicles in front of me were riding their brakes, then suddenly slammed on them. That split second where the car realized the speed difference quicker than I did saved my rear end. Literally. The car behind me wasn't so fortunate and swerved off the highway and into the ditch because they couldn't stop fast enough.


The dash one only does green/orange. The red lights near the windshield will flash if you're approaching too quickly.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> The dash one only does green/orange. The red lights near the windshield will flash if you're approaching too quickly.


Makes sense. The red light went off last night though again no rhyme or reason. It went green to red alert even though my distance between vehicles didnt change nor did the brake lights come on for the car in front of me. It was night time and raining but that shouldn't matter either.

Still trying to understand how this actually works.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

goochman said:


> Makes sense. The red light went off last night though again no rhyme or reason. It went green to red alert even though my distance between vehicles didnt change nor did the brake lights come on for the car in front of me. It was night time and raining but that shouldn't matter either.
> 
> Still trying to understand how this actually works.


Yes, I have had false alerts with red cars, rain, or very bright late afternoon sunlight. Something about the way the light reflects off the camera/glass in front of it, I guess. It doesn't have any radar sensors in the front of the car, so it relies solely on that camera in the windshield to gauge distance.


----------

